# 2.5 gal tank?



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

I have an empty 2.5 gal tank. It is unfiltered (though i am planning on purchasing one). it has three plants and a cave. What should i put in it?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Shrimp? You could make a really cool planted tank with brigs and RCS. Do it for the shrimpers here (Bob).  

Eh, you may be able to do a betta. But I think bettas are overrated. Make sure the tank cycles before you add anything though. If I am not mistaken, you can have a pair of Sparkling Gouramis or a number of a specie of killies. Live plants would almost have to be a must with the last two options though. Lots of them.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

I have had a male betta in it before he was very happy and healthy. But he died suddenly. Thanks for ur help.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

you could create a little gem of a planted tank using plant like dwarf anubis a some of the varios mosses(java,christmas,star) and a couple of cherry shrimp to clean up woulnt reqire heating but some sort of space saving filtration would probably be nessacery(undergravel)


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Oh. A planted tank would be nice.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya, I'm for the planted tank with a couple cherry shrimp. Or maybe a couple dwarf livebearers (only one sex!). That may be pushing it on a 2.5 gal. though...


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Isn't it kind of expensive to have a planted tank with a bunch of live plants? What about female bettas? Only one though.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

A 2.5 gallon planted tank would not cost too much. It may cost a bit more, but nothing crazy. A female betta would be fine (and she'd love a planted tank!).


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Ok. Cool.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I was doing some research for my 2.5G planted (soon-to-be), and I found some nice information.

I was looking on different forums, and see what they said from experience/wholesalers, etc. You *might* be able to get a very small shoal of dwarf rasboras, such as _Boraras micros_, _Boraras merah_ (best choice IMO; they stay around .8"), _Boraras brigittae_, or_ Boraras maculatus_. Maybe 1 Dwarf Puffer, as long you do weekly water changes of 50% or more, water vacs each week, and feed live snails/blackworms or bloodworms/frozen wood. You need live plants and plenty of things he can explore in, or else you shouldn't have one in a 2.5. I also read that a single, or pair of _Dario Dario_ may work. You can get overrun by babies if they are happy though.[/i]


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The dario dario would be cool, but are likely hard to find. I think a single dwarf puffer would work. The shrimp ideas are all good, as well as the single betta. The other day I ran across a fish known as the galaxy rasbora or celestial pearl danio, Celestichthys margaritatus. These guys get to be an inch long, maximum, so you might be able to get away with a small school in a 2.5g tank. Also, the waters where these fish are found are a bit cooler than standard tropical temperatures, so you might be able to get away with keeping them at room temperature (around 73-74F) as long as it was a steady temperature.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

2.5 is still a little small for a dwarf puffer how about 2 endlers(wild guppy,much smaller) or 3 Dwarf Rasbora or even a trio of Corydoras habrosus(micro cory)a tank of this size can be very cheap to plant you can do it with a single species that will fill the tank like hairgrass,pygmy chain sword or any of the mosses


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

a planted tank has to have a filter right? Beacause you can do 100% water changes and remove all the plants, right?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ariel said:


> a planted tank has to have a filter right? Beacause you can do 100% water changes and remove all the plants, right?


It all depends on what fish/plants you have. You can do a snail jail with a fish bowl and a plant, and put it near a window, and your good to go. If you want to have a really nice planted tank, I would definately get a filter. This would allow you to keep other things than a betta, and, you shouldn't be doing 100% WC's at one time anyways.

Oh, and the plants will have to keep their root system in the gravel you have. Disturbing them wouldn't be too good.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

Cody said:


> Shrimp? You could make a really cool planted tank with brigs and RCS. Do it for the shrimpers here (Bob).
> 
> Eh, you may be able to do a betta. But I think bettas are overrated.
> 
> I thought you liked bettas sorry not to be mean...


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

I would recommend getting a filter for your tank no matter what route you go, if you are willing to spend $30ish for one. I had a 2.5g and used AquaClear 20, which has an adjustable flow rate. I kept it on the minimum flow and it was perfect for the tank. Having a filter just helps tremendously in keeping the water clear and clean. You still have to do water changes, and I would recommend a 20-30% change every 4 days for a 2.5g. But a filter just makes things more pleasant and easier.

As far as decorations and the like, unless your fish utilize a cave, I would not put one in there. There just isn't very much space, and if they don't seek shelter in the cave, then it could be removed for more swimming room or perhaps a small live plant. Dwarf sags are a good small plant that resemble grass that would look well in a 2.5.


----------

